# Low & slow hot wings ala Dizzy Pig



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Today's lunch was actually done low & slow on the WSM w/direct heat ala the Dizzy Pig recipe.

Just onto the grill:





After saucing & 2 hours 15 minutes @ 250*:








All photos ISO 200 wide open (varying aperture 'cause I'm too poor to buy fixed aperture zooms).


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 29, 2006)

Had those a couple weeks ago and they were awesome. Looking good so far. Those are tremendous pictures...what kind of hardware you using?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Had those a couple weeks ago and they were awesome. Looking good so far. Those are tremendous pictures...what kind of hardware you using?



Bruce,
You'll probably be happy to hear that your post pushed me over the edge to go ahead and try that recipe. Not sure why I was reluctant to beforehand.

I'm using a Nikon D200 w/the Nikkor 18-70 f/3.5-4.5G AF-S ED lens.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pics, Puff like wingy


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

I still gotta try those wings, dang they look good!!!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I still gotta try those wings, dang they look good!!!



Yeah, and maybe you could come up with some wing seasoning that was similar in flavor to the Buffalo style sauces, but that were a dry rub so the wing would stay more crisp.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

Fine pics.  I bet the editors from Southern Living magazine are copying and pasting as we speak.


----------



## john a (Dec 29, 2006)

I could use a few of those right now. Nice pic's also.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right about the flavor, but I cook wings with both Wolfe Rub Original and Bold and they come out crispy.  I haven't tried it breaded like Chris's recipe though.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2006)

Geroge at Adventures in Heat http://www.adventuresinheat.com/ carry a buffalo flavored rub....I had some out of the bottle the other day and it was pretty tastey.....Wings look great but I'm a purist..they need to be deep fryed for me....I have never eaten a grilled wing....but I'd eat those.


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 29, 2006)

really nice pics. Clear and sharp. What kind of camera you using?

Oh...the wings look good too.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Fine pics.  I bet the editors from Southern Living magazine are copying and pasting as we speak.



Funny you should mention Southern Living editors. Their headquarters is no more than 15 miles from here near Stamford U. I'm told some of those folks live in my neighborhood.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> really nice pics. Clear and sharp. What kind of camera you using?
> 
> Oh...the wings look good too.



Nikon D200 w/the kit 18-70mm f/3.5-45G AF-S ED lens.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Geroge at Adventures in Heat http://www.adventuresinheat.com/ carry a buffalo flavored rub....I had some out of the bottle the other day and it was pretty tastey.....Wings look great but I'm a purist..they need to be deep fryed for me....I have never eaten a grilled wing....but I'd eat those.



Thanks for the link. These wings are good, and I'm grateful for the recipe. All that said, I prefer deep fried myself for a Buffalo style wing.

Now, of course, a grilled or smoked or BBQ'd wing is a different animal altogether and are darn good.

By the way, what are your favorite wings from your neck of the woods? I've eaten Anchor Bar and Duff's.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 2, 2007)

LowRent...my fav's gotta be Duffs when they don't drown them in sauce..I'm boycotting the anchor..it used to be a good place but now it's turned into one of those tourist traps...it's gotten way overpriced and they won't split wing orders.....which is a problem when you need them to do it cuz the kids like them plain...some of the best wings also come from the Nhood bars....got one around the corner that does them Cajun


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> LowRent...my fav's gotta be Duffs when they don't drown them in sauce..I'm boycotting the anchor..it used to be a good place but now it's turned into one of those tourist traps...it's gotten way overpriced and they won't split wing orders.....which is a problem when you need them to do it cuz the kids like them plain...some of the best wings also come from the Nhood bars....got one around the corner that does them Cajun



When I went to Duffs, the wings were indeed absolutely swimming--in our order of 50 literally the bottom row was submerged. I've never seen so much sauce before. I was disappointed in the much vaunted Anchor Bar. Wings were completely overcooked both times I went. Coworkers thought the exact same thing.


----------

